# Post your Red Tegu Enclosue



## Redman (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey everyone it would be greatly appreciated if you would post ur Red Tegus and their enclosures(THAT INCLUDES YOU MR. HILL) :roon :lol: :-D


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 4, 2010)

Bobby is probably still recovering from the hatchling rush so I'll share a few pics of my enclosures.

This used to house my extreme giant but since he got stolen I've added a lock and it holds a couple of my tortoises.















Here's the indoor enclosure; it's an old turtle table I made for my torts when they were small and has since been changed to a tegu table, it's 4ft x 3ft.





Sorry, I don't have any reds, but I found some of the lasts pictures I took of Boon. I got worried about him being outside with how incredibly cold it was last winter so he spent the colder months in the house sleeping in various places.





He'd sometimes come out and chill by the fire for a bit, sleepy head:


----------



## Redman (Sep 10, 2010)

did u say stolen wow im srry


----------



## Pikey (Sep 12, 2010)

wow i love the set up, even the septic junction box (is it a hide? i've been concidering using one for a year just not sure if it would work)

i'm sorry your guy got stollen, i dont have a lock on mine, but every one in town knows their mine. so if they ever got taken i'd find them in a week.


----------

